# Flemish Giant Cage Dimensions?



## snap (Sep 20, 2009)

My mother brought up that she would like for us((...me)) to get either a tiny lop-eared rabbit or a Flemish Giant.

I know I can buy just about any cage on the market for a little lop, but Flemish Giants...not so much. Nothing is set in stone yet, but if it ever gets around to it I'd like to know how big a cage for a Flemish Giant should be.

It will probably be a night time cage, and I have multiple exercise pens to put together if needed. What should I make it out of, also? Just NIC grids? If I use grids, would it be possibly to make second levels or not since they're so big? XD


----------



## fuzz16 (Sep 20, 2009)

I'd say go with NIC or dog play pen. play pen would be best, corner off a section. or attach it to a dog kennel so you can lock him/her up at night

i did make second levels for my flemish. 
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=49216&forum_id=93 heres something for ideas. my flemish's NIC cage. it was 2x4 but they got run time. ideally the cage size would be 3x4 with another level and they'd be happy as long as they still got run time


----------



## BlueGiants (Sep 20, 2009)

I prefer 36" x 48" minimum for a flemish, and a second level is great. If you use the NIC panels, make sure you brace any shelves with 3/8" or 1/2" dowels, to support the weight of a full grown Flemish.


----------



## snap (Sep 20, 2009)

Thank you! C:

We have an old table that we never use, except to put bunnies/bunny stuff on, so I might cage off an area under there. It's about 2x4 feet and I could find a big dog crate to attach to it. I'm also going to pen up that whole room((I have another bun in there, and then some stuff we'd rather not get chewed but it won't go anywhere else)) for run time. Would this be good?

Also, how big should a litter pan for a Giant be?


----------



## BlueGiants (Sep 20, 2009)

That sounds like a nice set-up for a Flemish! I use the bottom half of a large cat litter pan for the Flemish. If you get the (cheap) soft plastic ones, you can cut one side down a little, and it works well to "contain" everything. Make sure you let the bunny pick it's corner!


----------



## snap (Sep 20, 2009)

BlueGiants- Thank you!!  I'm so excited to get another rabbit. C:


----------

